# Wolfe's Sale/ WTB thread



## wolfeking

To be updated as needed.

Looking for a Copy of windows at the moment with the COA included. Xp prefered, Vista is ok if it is 32 bit. 7 needed for laptop (64 bit). 
Remember, I can get this (7 at least), at newegg for $99. Just don't wanna have to put that much out right now.

update. 
Need a Socket 478 (P4) or AM2 motherboard. I have DDR2 800 laptop memory and DDR400 on hand, so preferable if it supports one or the other of these. 
Also need a cheap Case if anyone has any.

update: 
Needing a 7200RPM 2.5'' IDE drive if anyone has one. 

also adding to the sale part
200 pin DDR2 RAM 
1 Hynix PC2-6400S 2Gb module $5 + shipping
1 Hynix PC2-6400s 1Gb module $2.50 + shipping
1 A Data PC2-6400s 1Gb module $2.50 +shipping 
1 Kingston PC2-6400s 1Gb module $2.50 +shipping





1 Apple SCSI PCI controller card. $5 +shipping













1 Apple IDE 32x CD-ROM drive $2.50 +shipping 




1 HP 52x CDRW drive IDE $4.00 +shipping. 




RAM ha sbeen 24 hour memtested with 0 errors. Just dont have anything around that uses them anymore, and tired of looking at them.


----------



## mihir

wolfeking said:


> update.
> Need a Socket 478 (P4) or AM2 motherboard. I have DDR2 800 laptop memory and DDR400 on hand, so preferable if it supports one or the other of these.
> Also need a cheap Case if anyone has any.



How would a desktop motherboard support laptop memory?


----------



## wolfeking

Ive seen several 204 PIN DDR3 laptop memory ITX boards. I was hoping someone would have one in one of these sockets with 200 PIN DDR2.


----------



## lovely?

I have a copy of windows 7 home premium i would sell. what do you offer?


----------



## Troncoso

I hate you.i need top replace the memory in my mothers desktop.would buy those If they weren't so dimm


----------



## wolfeking

lovely? : Im not really looking for 7. 

Troncoso : those are laptop ram. They wont work in a desktop unless they are an ITX board.


----------



## mep916

When you update, please put the material in your OP so all your items are  easier to find. I've merged your updates into one post. Feel free to bump the thread as well. Thank you sir.


----------



## Troncoso

wolfeking said:


> lovely? : Im not really looking for 7.
> 
> Troncoso : those are laptop ram. They wont work in a desktop unless they are an ITX board.



Haha, I know. That's why I hate you


----------



## lovely?

wolfeking said:


> lovely? : Im not really looking for 7.
> 
> Troncoso : those are laptop ram. They wont work in a desktop unless they are an ITX board.


sorry! i meant vista! stupid brain/hand filter.


----------



## wolfeking

32 or 64 bit?


----------



## lovely?

32


----------



## wolfeking

and your asking price is?


----------



## lovely?

idk make a fair offer and ill accept. im not lookin to get rich


----------



## Des_Zac

Could you please tell me what Mac those parts were pulled from?


----------



## PohTayToez

I probably have a spare 478 mobo laying around and I definitely have plenty of cases if you don't mind something that says Dell or HP on it.


----------



## wolfeking

Des_Zac said:


> Could you please tell me what Mac those parts were pulled from?


 it was a G3 desktop (one of the blue ones). Sister had it, but the GPU stopped working, and it was not worth it to get a new one (pci only). 



PohTayToez said:


> I probably have a spare 478 mobo laying around and I definitely have plenty of cases if you don't mind something that says Dell or HP on it.


Are the aftermarket 478 board, or HP/Dell boards? and i don mind what the case says, as long as the price isnt very high.


----------



## wolfeking

bumpity.


----------



## lion149

wolf you still want this?


----------



## wolfeking

price?


----------



## lion149

Pm sent


----------

